# ¡Haberlo dicho antes!



## Namakemono

¿Cómo se dice esta expresión en alemán? La he visto traducida una vez como "Erzähl mir was!", pero no sé si es correcto.


----------



## Estopa

Te propongo:

Hättest du das bloß vorher gesagt!

Pero espera a ver qué dicen los nativos...

Saludos


----------



## DanielB

"Erzähl mir was!" es más "contame algo"

Yo tambien digo "Hättest du das bloß fürher gesagt!"


----------



## sokol

Ambos son correctos - mira este hilo (en español y inglés).


----------



## Boliursa

"Erzähl mir was" en sentido figurado no existe para mí. "Du kannst mir viel erzählen" (aber ich glaube es dir nicht) tiene otro sentido muy diferente. 
"Das hättest du mir eher sagen können." "Warum hast Du das nicht eher gesagt?", o bien las expresiones antes mencionadas están perfectamente bien.


----------



## Sidjanga

Pero, según tengo entendido, no se refiere siempre a la segunda pesona, ¿o sí?

Es decir, dependiendo del contexto (de quién ha dicho o dejado de decir algo) me parece que puede significar _Hättest du/hätte *er*/*sie*/ hätten sie /... das bloß früher gesagt!_.


----------



## Estopa

Sigianga said:


> Pero, según tengo entendido, no se refiere siempre a la segunda pesona, ¿o sí?
> 
> Es decir, dependiendo del contexto (de quién ha dicho o dejado de decir algo) me parece que puede significar _Hättest du/hätte *er*/*sie*/ hätten sie /... das bloß früher gesagt!_.


 
¡Haberlo dicho antes! Se utiliza en segunda persona. Es una especie de "reproche" al interlocutor.

Para referirse a terceras personas suele decirse:
¡(Pues) que lo hubiera(n) dicho antes!


----------



## Namakemono

Gracias a todos. Ya me parecía que aquella traducción no podía estar bien.


----------

